# Three, Feel at Home Service .... Great.



## Wooie1958 (Jun 13, 2018)

Just good a good stint in France with a little excursion into Spain and the Three data speeds with whilst roaming this year has been great    :dance:

Previous years saw atrocious / painfully slow speeds with several days just on Edge and just as many were we struggled to even connect    :mad2:

I`ve got our Samsung phone set to automatic so they change themselves to whichever is strongest.

In France we was mainly on Orange F but the wife had quite a few days On Femtocell Orange which was better and faster than Orange F.

Spain saw the phones automatically change to Movistar which also gave good data speeds.


----------



## jann (Jun 13, 2018)

I've always found it good for what I want.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 13, 2018)

And cheap!
I'm paying £12 a month. 4Gb data. Unlimited texts and calls to UK numbers. Tethering in UK only.

If there's a better deal... I'm listening  ?


----------



## GeoffL (Jun 13, 2018)

If you pay a little extra for an Advanced plan, you have tethering in EU also. I'm on a £15/month Advanced SIM-only plan and got more minutes and texts than I would ever use together with 12GB data with tethering. (However, Andorra wasn't included in the Feel-at-Home scheme)


----------



## alcam (Jun 13, 2018)

GeoffL said:


> If you pay a little extra for an Advanced plan, you have tethering in EU also. I'm on a £15/month Advanced SIM-only plan and got more minutes and texts than I would ever use together with 12GB data with tethering. (However, Andorra wasn't included in the Feel-at-Home scheme)



3 seem to be sending mixed messages . I have been informed more than once that there is no tethering in mainland Europe


----------



## GeoffL (Jun 13, 2018)

alcam said:


> 3 seem to be sending mixed messages . I have been informed more than once that there is no tethering in mainland Europe



I can only go by experience. I used tethering to connect my laptop to my home network VPN both in the Netherlands and in France. I changed to my current plan in March, at which time the Three store confirmed that I'd be able to tether my laptop and tablet in EU and Australia -- something I ensured the sales bod knew was essential. However, they may have changed T&Cs for new contracts since then.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 13, 2018)

GeoffL said:


> If you pay a little extra for an Advanced plan, you have tethering in EU also. I'm on a £15/month Advanced SIM-only plan and got more minutes and texts than I would ever use together with 12GB data with tethering. (However, Andorra wasn't included in the Feel-at-Home scheme)



Thanks for the heads up. That sounds good, as we spend our winters in South Europe.
My contract is now 12 months old and I can change. They tried that " Advanced" trick , on the local 3 shop, last year. But were fibbing.
I'll have another look, soon.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 13, 2018)

alcam said:


> 3 seem to be sending mixed messages . I have been informed more than once that there is no tethering in mainland Europe



You need the Advanced plans for tethering not the Essentials


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes there has been a vast improvement this time against previous years.


----------



## alcam (Jun 13, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> You need the Advanced plans for tethering not the Essentials



That's what I have


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 13, 2018)

If we survive Storm Hector, 
I'll go into the 3 shop.

Or should I  cancel the monthly direct debit, just in case.


----------

